# Oil on seat cushion covers



## Stokewalker

After travelling with my bike in the habitation area (no bike rack...yet!), one of the cushions fell onto the chain and is now well smeared in oil...anybody know of any specialist cleaners? Or other ways to clean?

Thanks

Stokes


----------



## moch

*oil on seat cover*

Hi,
I think it would depend on the material and whether it is washable or not - sometimes cushion covers say dry clean only when you can wash them. I quite often use swarfega to remove oil and grease when everything else has failed!

Mags


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Use an aerosol of Electrical Degreaser or Brake and clutch cleaner. Or most solvent type cleaners. Using an aerosol will put a bit of pressure into the material and flush out the oil.
Do not use a detergent.

Dave p


----------



## pomme1

Ask your local garage what they use, it's an occupational hazard for them.

My guess is they use brake cleaner, but it's potent stuff, so only use it in a well ventilated area and try to avoid breathing! Oh and try it on an inconspicuous area first.

Roger


----------



## trek

White Wizard

spot remover & all purpose cleaner

bought it in Lakelands

I put my mountain bike in back of car once & got chain oil all over the grey upholstery

this got it off

lakeland


----------



## gillnpaul

Can you still buy a chemical called CTC or carbon tetra chloride ?
It used to go under a trade name of Dab-it off, or similar.

Its quite potent and smells fantastic ( I bet I get into trouble for that one LOL )

Hope this helps
Paul


----------



## Gretchibald

A baby wipe will do it. When i was a truck driver i was forever getting black grease on my trousers from connecting air lines to trailers so I know this works.


----------



## cabby

CTC, well that brought back some memories.whilst working I might add. :roll: 

cabby


----------



## carprus

gillnpaul said:


> Can you still buy a chemical called CTC or carbon tetra chloride ?
> It used to go under a trade name of Dab-it off, or similar.
> 
> Its quite potent and smells fantastic ( I bet I get into trouble for that one LOL )
> 
> Hope this helps
> Paul


Good shout this stuff was brilliant , used to get mine in Boots the chemist , not sure if you still can tho .

Rob.


----------



## Jennifer

I got grease on one of my cushion covers in the MH, so put both in the washing machine, came out a treat.

Jenny


----------



## Easyriders

Very few modern materials are non-washable, basically only bonded ones (those with 2 layers glued together).

For oil stains, I'd use sticky stuff remover. Got the last lot from Aldi, but Lakeland sell it too. Old fashioned lighter fuel (the petrol kind) will also work. So will most solvents, meths, CTC or any alcohol, but don't sniff the CTC or drink the meths! (and don't waste your old Cognac)

If the fabric is washable, swarfega followed by washing in a 50C wash using bio detergent will do it too.

You can make your own swarfega by mixing the original green fairy liquid 50/50 with white spirit, so it isn't true you shouldn't use detergent. What is true is you shouldn't use detergent + water without using a spirit base first.


----------



## Stokewalker

*Thanks All!*

All, Sorry I haven't loogged onto the site for a while..and didn't realise I had so many helpful responses..much appreciated..I'll try them all one by one!

Stokes


----------



## cleo

Definitely brake cleaner - but dab, don't rub. Good luck!


----------



## drcotts

Another case for wd40.

Also parrafin will get most olis off

Phill


----------



## Kev1

Sue says dabbing on Eucalyptus oil bought from a chemist works and is quite good on more delicate fabrics


----------



## Groper

Carbon Tetrachloride is highly toxic - not good to inhale the fantastic aroma.I used to use it to clean my ties!


----------



## poleman

Autoglym engine and machine cleaner is designed to clean engines and brake dust and is safe to use on fabrics and smells OK. I have used it to remove oil and grease from clothes and it works brilliantly, you can then wash your van with it!


----------



## Goldwingtriker

If you go to a local garage and ask them for Pang Bufsol (for cleaning tyres and tubes before applying repair patches) that should get rid of the marks. Tell them what you need it for and try not to use it in an enclosed area as it is dangerous to inhale. Hopefully it works. It always has done for me. It will totally evaporate from the material.


----------

